# Binky Free Reesie



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 25, 2008)

Reese went in for surgery today to have an absess removed and her teeth trimmed after I found a small lump on her jaw last week.

Unfortunately she passed away during the procedure. I got the devastating news while I was at school.

Less than a year ago I lost her cage mate, Spice. Now they can binky, play, and cuddle together again. RIP my sweet sweet girl, you will be missed.:bigtears:

She leaves behind her new cage mate of less than a month, Chase. But I am glad she had company and a friend for the last month of her life. Just last night she was binkying in the run and licking my heel and cuddling with Chase, this was the last thing I expected to happen today.

















I'm glad you didn't suffer any pain, but you were still taken to early from this world sweetie, you had so much love to give and so much life left. You'll always be my special little girl and I'll miss the nightly shower of kisses. I hope you enjoyed your time here and you know I'll always love you and Spice.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG I am in shock..

What a beautiful girl 

I am so very very sorry!!!!

Biny -Free little darling Reesie:bigtears:


----------



## Alexah (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Reesie was gorgeous.

Rest in peace, Reesie :rip:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG l'm also in shock. 

I'm so so sorry. I'm truely at a loss for words right now.

Binky Free at the Bridge Beautiful Reesie.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh no,i'm so so sorry

Reesie was just the most precious little girl

Rest in peace little one

~Cheryl


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh, gosh, how hideous. I'm so, so sorry :hug: I didn't know Reese, but I always thought she was so adorable and spunky. What a terrible tragedy and such a shock for you. It seems so unfair, she was healthy... She had her little life taken from her much too soon, she should have been with you for years more. It's just wrong. I'm so sad for you. I'm still grieving my Holland Lop who died suddenly at the end of May, so send me a PM if you want to talk...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 25, 2008)

My heart just broke. I saw a cute little guy that looked just like her during the fair. I fell in love with him and went to pet him each day I was there - thinking of how much he looked like her. 

I'm so sorry you lost her but I know in my heart that she has joined Spice.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2008)

As I said I am so sorry. I can not believe she is gone. RIP Sweet Girl.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm shocked and devastated... I'm so sorry Laura. It's so very hard to lose the special ones. 

:bigtears:

I really feel for you. This was so totally unexpected, I thought she'd sail through the surgery. 

:rip:Reese.:bunnyangel: 



sas :tears2:and the warren (ears at half mast). :bunny5


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 26, 2008)

I think if I had to choose a forum favorite, it would have beenReesie. Reesie was a gorgeous girl, and I can't believe this happened to her.I wanted Reesie so bad,or a rabbit just like her, shehad the best coloring.I love Reesie, but I guess in a way I'm happy she can go and be with Spice again. But I'm so sorry you have to deal with another loss...I really am sorry. And I'm sorry she didn't get tolive her life as long as she shouldhave, but you gave her a great life.

RIP Reesie girly

:hug::rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry Laura. My wife is sorry too, she really loved Reese. It's so sad, when we had Spice and Reese at our house less than a year ago. It was a delight to bunnysit the two. Now the two soulmates are in Bucks arms.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Laura, I'm so sorry! Your rabbit family has always been one of my favorites on the board. Reese left far too soon.  Binky Free, little one!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I am as shocked as everyone on here. I know there is always a risk putting them under but she has always sored through it that I just can't believe that she didn't this time.

I still miss Spice so much, and now I miss her. I just wish I had them both back in my arms. But they will rest in peace together and be reunited at the rainbow bridge.

Thanks for your kind words everyone. Right now I can take solace in the fact that she wasn't in any pain and her and Spice are back where they belong -- together.

I'm just devastated to lose her right now, it was so unexpected.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## FallingStar (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Reesie, she was such a pretty girl. 

All of her pictures are so cute and her colors were so beautiful!

:rainbow:Binky Free Reesie. ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. :rip:Reese. :rainbow:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh no Laura - not Reese!:tears2:I can't believe your beautiful girl is gone, she was so special.

Binky free Reese. :rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Laura, I am so so sorry.

Reesehas always been oneof my favorite forum bunnies. Her coloring was so unique and her face was just so precious (especially those disapproving expressions she used to make). You always captured her spirit so perfectly in your pictures. 

Rest in peace beautiful girl.You wereloved so very very much.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Laura, I can't tell you how sorry I am. Stan phoned me last night to let me know, but I couldn't get on the Forum until now.

I can't believe it. Reese always seemed to do so well at the vet's, it's the last thing you expect. She was such a special girl - she and Spice always looked so good together. I was so happy when she got Chase as a new friend. At least she had some time with him..

Goodbye, sweet Reesie - I guess Spice needed his girl to keep him company.

Thinking of you, Laura.

Jan


----------



## MissBinky (Jul 26, 2008)

I always loved Reese I'm shocked... I'm so sorry.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 26, 2008)

She was such a beautiful girl. I am so sorry you lost her. 

Rest In Peace sweet Resse. Binky free with Spice.:cry2


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry too hear of Reese... Its hard to lose a pet but even more devastating when you just aren't even thinking of that to happen..

I hope Chase doesn't take it to hard.. I'll keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Reese, I always admired her. It's even worse to find out at school- I would've had to leave. 
I'll be thinking of you


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura, I am so very sorry and completely shocked. What a beautiful girl.

She will be missed greatly.

Rip Reese with your buddy Spice :rainbow:


----------



## Jenk (Jul 27, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss of Reesie. ray:

Binky free, lil' love. :hearts:ink iris::rainbow:

Jenk


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh Sweetheart!! :sad: I'm soooooo Very Sorry!! I loved Reese so much. I can't imagine the shock of her not coming out of the procedure. 

Oh Laura, my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry. Bless your heart for doing everything you could for her to get her well and so that she'd not experience pain. Good Lord, I wish I had something to say at this difficult time to make things better, but I know there's really nothing that can lessen the pain.Know that I'll be thinking of you and praying for you. 

Reese loves you so much and is so appreciative of how you made such a comfortable and loving home for her during her short stint here on earth. I truly believe she really loved the life you provided for her. She will never be forgotten. 

Much Love,

Carolyn


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's hard to lose bunnies, especially so suddenly. It sounds like she was happy and loved you dearly. Binky free, sweet bunny.:rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 28, 2008)

OMG! I can't believe you lost Reese now. I'm so sorry. It seems like it was just yesterday that she and Spice were happily snuggling together. And now they are again.

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today.:sad:


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Laura - I know this is kinda late - just saw this thread now, but I wanted to let you know I am thinking about you. Reese was such a spunky little girl - so much personality. I'm sad she got torn away from you (and from Chase) so soon, but like you said - she can binky freely with Spicer.  

Lots of love from our camp.

Nadia


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've had a really hard time facing this thread since she passed. I've had final exams to deal with and I've just been trying to get through them the best I can.

I really miss Reese but I've done a lot of thinking the last 2 weeks and I'm at peace knowing she didn't suffer. I've had quite a few scares over the last year thinking I might lose her and when I think back on that and the thoughts that crossed my mind (I was afraid she'd suffer or I'd have to have her put down which I'm not sure I'd be able to do) I realise that I couldn't have asked for a better end to her life. That's not to say I wouldn't give anything to have more time with her but I wouldn't have wanted her to suffer. Plus, she died while I was trying to do my best for her, I had no option but to have the surgery done on her.

She died well loved. She would have been 6 on September 25 and because of that I really spoiled her. I knew putting her under to have her teeth done every 2 months was dangerous at her age but I had no choice. I only had a year and a half with her and I wish I had more. But she was always my special little girl and was spoiled rotten. She was picky at times so she got treats I wouldn't normally give my bunnies (yogurt drops, on occasion a few flakes of cereal, alfalfa hay because she wouldn't eat any other kind, etc.) and despite being really busy, I made sure to spend at least 15 minutes just petting her, sitting with her, or just letting her kiss me. I used to bring her inside and give her massages all over which she loved. And the whole bottom of her hutch was lined with soft mats that were easier on her feet and just comfier for her. And it's because of all this that while I still miss her a lot, I know she had a good end to her life.

I hope you know how much Ilove youlittle Reesie.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2008)

Any bunny would be in seventh heaven to have you as their mommy. With you they all have a quality of life.

I saw Shannon at the rabbit show, and told her about Reese. She was sorry and asked about you. Shannon also won the Breeders Cup (Speciality Show) this year so you know she has verygood Holland Lops.


----------

